# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Детские сценарии, игровые блоки и песни от Аллы Евтодьевой >  Танцевальные диски Евтодьевой Аллы

## laks_arina

Алла, спасибо за новый сборник. Давно назрела потребность в таком материале. Я, видимо, один из первых покупателей. Оплату отправила.

----------

aichka (17.09.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Аллочка, дорогая! Поздравляю с выпуском нового диска! Как здорово!**
«Танцевальная обучалочка» – 
Для педагогов выручалочка!
Песни пой, танцуй, пляши -
Будут рады малыши!
[img]http://*********net/9933280.gif[/img]**
Послушала краткий обзор – замечательные танцевальные песни! Очень доступные и понятные для детского восприятия. Недаром говорят, всё гениальное – просто! Слова песен сами подсказывают, что делать! Это очень актуально для современного темпа подготовки к праздникам, когда времени на полноценное разучивание не хватает или дети плохо посещают детский сад. А такие танцы они должны схватить на лету!)) 
Ещё мне понравилось то, что большинство танцев из этого диска – не привязаны к конкретному времени года. Можно использовать на любом празднике!
Аллочка, дальнейших тебе успехов, неиссякаемого желания творить и радовать нас такими музыкальными шедеврами!*

----------

Valenta (12.09.2017), Vitolda (12.09.2017)

----------


## aichka

*Дорогие друзья!

Хочу предложить вам  5 ДИСКОВ с песнями для танцев* 


*В них собраны танцы для всех возрастов: от младшей- до подготовительной группы.
Под эти песни детям будет легко танцевать, так как движения в них исполняются ПО ТЕКСТУ, что очень удобно детям.
Все эти танцы абсолютно УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫ и не привязаны к какому-либо сезону или празднику, и могут быть исполнены на любом занятии, развлечении или утреннике.

Эти танцевальные песни не только помогают детям правильно чередовать и выбирать движения, но и в игровой форме учат их правильности исполнения соблюдения расстояний между парами, правильному положению ног и рук в танце.
А инсценирование песен, исполнение ролей в музыкальной игре помогут развитию детского творчества, актерских способностей.*





*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ДИСКА*


*КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ДИСКА*




*Краткое прослушивание диска*



*Краткий обзор диска*

 

*Краткий обзор диска**
*
*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*

*Стоимость КАЖДОГО  диска- 1500 рублей.
*

*Оплату можно производить:
- через пополнение карты Сбербанка, номер:  4276 1609 8060 0903;
- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550
или переводом через sms на 900 номер телефона 961 125 9581

Большая просьба: название заказанного диска писать НЕ в смс при оплате, а в письме на мою почту!*

*После сообщения об оплате на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru
*с указанием московского ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес.*

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Большое спасибо, девочки, очень и очень приятно, что эти игровые танцы вам понравились!
> 
> Надеюсь, что они будут кстати- на любой сезон , любое занятие и праздник!


*Аллочка, получила диск! УРА-А-А-А-А-А!!!! Уже даже в планах изменения внесла! В четверг и с малясями будем танцевать! И с середничками!
Так замечательно, что нет определенной темы! На ЛЮБОЙ праздник!!!!
Аллочка, СПА-СИ-БО!!!!*

----------

aichka (17.09.2017)

----------


## laks_arina

> Надеюсь, что они будут кстати- на любой сезон , любое занятие и праздник!


Очень кстати! Сегодня утром уже вовсю плясали со старшими!!! Какое подспорье - этот сборник, когда ещё репертуар не выбран для утренника, когда хочешь хоть немного побыть настоящим музыкальным руководителем, спокойно развивающим детей без гонки, натаскивания и нервов (как водится, боишься не успеть к празднику и становишься на какое-то время просто дрессировщиком). Спасибо ещё раз, Алла!

----------

aichka (17.09.2017), SiOlAn (02.12.2017)

----------


## Долира

Аллочка Анатольевна!!! Поздравляю! Пусть диск будет новым хитом у детей и музыкантов!

----------

aichka (15.09.2017)

----------


## ИяНаталия

Алла Анатольевна, спасибо за Ваше творчество! Абсолютно уверена, что новый диск для малышей будет пользоваться огромной популярностью у всех, кто работает с "нежным" возрастом! Спасибо!!!!!!

----------

aichka (15.09.2017)

----------


## lenik

*Аллочка Анатольевна! Сегодня уже отплясывали ваши замечательные обучалочки.Дети в восторге и я тоже. Так всё замечательно. Согласна с Ариной, что сейчас можно спокойно с детьми попеть и потанцевать, то, что твоя душа желает. А ваши песни и танцы, Алла Анатольевна, хочется взять все ! Благо у меня 6 групп разного возраста. Огромное спасибо, что, благодаря вам, можно так ярко разукрасить наши музыкальные занятия и праздники.СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (17.09.2017), Vitolda (21.09.2017), алла9 (18.09.2017)

----------


## Alexsandraa

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна. Вчера приобрела ваш диск "Танцевальные обучалочки". Сегодня с детками начали разучивать танцы. Это просто чудо, а не песенки! Я в полном восторге, детки с удовольствием разучивают танцы и воспитателям они тоже очень нравятся. Низкий поклон Вам за Ваш труд!

----------


## Karamel

Аллочка, добрый вечер! Вчера прошёл осенний праздник у подготовительной группы, на котором дети танцевали под замечательную песню "Каблучок". Песня всем очень полюбилась и детям, и взрослым. Прими от нас осенний подарок - танец "Каблучок"
https://youtu.be/ZChMmeHXGvQ

----------


## aichka

Большое спасибо, Танечка! Очень и очень приятно видеть так красиво, легко и грациозно исполненный твоими ребятками танец! :Tender: 

Спасибо большое, мне очень приятно, скажи спасибо своим детям, очень красиво получилось!

Буду рада, если и остальные танцы диска "Танцевальные обучалочки" найдут своё применение в твоей работе с разными возрастными группами!

Спасибо за такой красивый осенний подарок! 

Мои ребятки тоже на будущей неделе на утреннике будут его танцевать, волнуюсь!

----------


## Karamel

Аллочка, спасибо за тёплые слова. Мы очень старались. В понедельник обязательно передам благодарность автора детям. В четверг - старшие на утреннике исполнят "Прятки", малыши танцуют с листьями. Так что твои песни звучат в нашем детском саду. Большое спасибо за такой замечательный репертуар. Желаю неиссякаемого творческого вдохновения на радость нам и нашим детям.

----------


## olga kh

И мы танцуем, Аллочка, "Прятки" - правда, со средними - и тоже - ОООЧЕНЬ нравится песенка-подсказочка!!! Вот сейчас полюбовалась на "Каблучок" у Тани, порадовалась за тебя - пусть живут песенки и делают свое доброе дело))

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Аллочка, добрый вечер! Вчера прошёл осенний праздник у подготовительной группы, на котором дети танцевали под замечательную песню "Каблучок". Песня всем очень полюбилась и детям, и взрослым. Прими от нас осенний подарок - танец "Каблучок"
> https://youtu.be/ZChMmeHXGvQ


Спасибо большое за видео! Замечательно как!!!!



> ... Буду рада, если и остальные танцы диска "Танцевальные обучалочки" найдут своё применение в твоей работе с разными возрастными группами!
> Мои ребятки тоже на будущей неделе на утреннике будут его танцевать, волнуюсь!


Мои малыши тоже танцуют! "Ах, какой денек"! Такие замечательные слова-помогалочки: ножку другу не толкай, улыбнись! Обожаем!!!! 
Ребятишки пришли только в сентябре, знакомятся друг с другом, а тут такие чудесные слова - улыбку другу подари! И дружим, и ТАНЦУЕМ!!!!
СПАСИБО, Аллочка! Очень и очень довольна, что у меня есть такой чудесный альбом! На все случай (темы  :Yes4: ) жизни!!!!  :Tender:

----------


## татуся

Алла,огромная благодарность за новый сборник!!!
Очередное чудо танцевальное!!!
Спасибо,буду ждать!!!

----------


## faina

Аллочка Анатольевна! Огромное спасибо за чудесный материал для малышек! К любому празднику подойдет! Я очень довольна, а уж детки-то с каким удовольствием слушают и танцуют! От меня и наших малышек

----------


## Ронина Татьяна

танец "Каблучок" - очередное чудо, такой замечательный!

----------


## aichka

Моя средняя группа тоже очень этот танец полюбила.. один, правда, балуется, на радость его маме.. но всем весело  :Yahoo:

----------

Irina Tolova (20.11.2017), SiOlAn (02.12.2017), Марина Сухарева (12.11.2017)

----------


## aichka

А это совсем маленькие- малышки домашние... но уже пытаются и круг держать, и ручки на пояс и за юбочку...

----------


## aichka

А это совсем маленькие- малышки домашние... но уже пытаются и круг держать, и ручки на пояс и за юбочку...

----------

Irina Tolova (20.11.2017), lenik (24.01.2018), SiOlAn (02.12.2017), Марина Сухарева (12.11.2017)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Аллочка, умница. Да, есть чему поучиться: умению держать круг, держать расстояние между парами, выполнять легко движения. Результат - высший класс. СПАСИБО!!!!!*

----------


## ttanya

> Так что твои песни звучат в нашем детском саду.


И в нашем детском саду  песни Аллы Анатольевны звучат на каждом утреннике, на каждом занятии в разных группах! И не только песни, но и песенки -игралочки из пособия"Учимся петь и танцевать, играя", без которых не обходится ни одно наше занятие. Вроде бы перед праздником все торопимся повторить музыкальный репертуар, и как-то я пропустила распевание, как вдруг слышу:"А мы ведь не разогрели голосочки". Так что попробуй, пропусти то, что нравится детям-сами напомнят. 



> Моя средняя группа тоже очень этот танец полюбила


Как отплясывают!!! Умнички!!!



> А это совсем маленькие- малышки домашние..


И не скажешь, что домашние. Молодцы! Как стараются!!!




> Вот танец "Ручейки"


Я в восторге!  Старшая группа, начало года ( практически еще по возрасту средние), и так детки держат круг, расстояние!!! Алла Анатольевна, я не перестаю удивляться -сколько же у Вас фантазии, сколько творческих идей!!! Вы просто волшебная музыкальная Фея, которая, как по мановению волшебной палочки, создает вот такие шедевры!!! Несомненно, что "Танцевальные обучалочки " - это просто сказочное ваше творение и  не только для нас, музыкальных руководителей, но и для наших деток! Танцы-обучалочки можно брать на любой праздник и для любого возраста. Удачи Вам и новых творческих идей!!!

----------


## ЕленаК

Хочу присоединиться ко всем словам благодарности, прозвучавшими здесь. Очень хорошие и полезные песенки, но мне не хватило в этой авторской разработке комментариев автора. Прошу меня не ругать остальных участников. Возможно у меня не хватает фантазии. Я считаю, что Алла Анатольевна, сочиняя эти песенки преследовала каждый раз определенную цель. понятно, что каждый может интерпретировать по своему и менять и усложнять, но хотелось бы понять авторскую задумку. Я очень уважаю Аллу Анатольевну как педагога и именно поэтому прежде чем самой колдовать над этим музыкальным материалом хотелось бы увидеть или прочитать как и что в каждой песенке происходит (особенно как это объясняет Алла Анатольевна). Видео, представленные выше , несомненно помогают понять задумку. Прощу меня извинить если я кого-то обидела.

----------


## aichka

Леночка, кто же посмеет вас ругать, что вы! Спасибо за ваше мнение!

Комментарии я писала здесь, когда представляла новый диск:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5403893 

Просто само название диска "Обучалочки" предполагает, наряду с исполнением, обучение - держать ровный круг в парах, правильно держать лодочку, выставлять ножки с разных сторон в парах и тд... и я старалась в текстах песен все это проговаривать как можно понятнее для детей. Мне казалось, что текст подробно передает предполагаемые  действия детей.. но если вам хочется что-то уточнить- пишите, буду рада поговорить подробнее!

----------


## ЕленаК

Воспользуюсь вашим предложением и хочу спросить что это за образ ручейки? Если в фантазерах карусель понятна, то ручейки это дети, или между ними текут ручейки? У вас детки танцуют действительно очень ровно и танец симпатичный, но я что-то не поняла как объяснить.

----------


## aichka

> Воспользуюсь вашим предложением и хочу спросить что это за образ ручейки?


Леночка, я всё пытаюсь найти образ, понятный детям, чтобы они не наталкивались друг на друга в беге парами по кругу и не отставали друг от друга, не делали, так называемые "дырки" в кругу!

Так вот -одно из объяснений - что дети как будто стоят на двух берегах ручейка, а ручьи текут между ними, и, если полянка с ручейками кружится вместе с нами, то, если слишком близко подойдешь к соседней паре- наступишь в ручей, промочишь ноги, а танцевать-то нужно на бережке, а не в ручье,  :Grin: .... а слишком далеко отойдешь, отстанешь от впереди бегущей пары- ручей превратится в озеро... и мы очень отдалимся друг от друга, можем вообще потеряться... а у нас должна быть полянка с ровными ручейками, которые льются между парами, а дети танцуют на берегах этих ручейков.

"Поиграем мы с тобой сегодня в ручейки,
_Между парами как будто побегут они,
  Мы не будем в них с тобою ножкой наступать..._
  Будем ровные дорожки в танце соблюдать!

*"Мы не будем в танце друг от друга отставать, чтобы ручейки в озера нам не превращать,
  Но и слишком близко мы не будем подбегать- узкой струйкой наш ручей совсем не должен стать!"*

Не знаю- как получится у вас - но вот в средней и старшей группе это объяснение дети поняли и стараются не намочить ноги в ручейке- не подбегать близко к паре, которая бежит впереди...

А в "Фантазерах" - там образы другие - но тоже на этот же навык:
- карусели, где лошадки и слоны ровно движутся, не наталкиваясь друг на друга;
- дети- эльфы на лепестках цветов, которые тоже ровно расположены на цветке и , чтобы лепестки не сломались- нельзя наслаивать лепестки друг на друга;
- дорожки между домиками должны оставаться ровными, чтобы дорожки не превратилась ни в тропку, ни в овраг...

Дети все разные- но какой-то из образов , надеюсь, поможет им понять, что расстояние между парами нужно сохранять в парном танце по кругу!

Если понятно объяснила- буду рада! :Yes4:

----------


## Irina Tolova

Не перестаю восхищаться вашей работой, Алла, а еще больше удивляюсь_ ну когда вы все успеваете. катастрофически не хватает времени, хотя работаю уже не первый десяток лет, и стажа предостаточно. Хочется спросить - вы живете в саду?

----------

aichka (29.12.2017)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, насмешили... я просто, как и мы все- фанатики своего дела, и хоть безумно устаем, но любим свою работу.. это наша жизнь!

Спасибо вам большое за добрые слова! :Tender:

----------


## aichka

*"Ручейки"* / идея танца- сохранение ровных расстояний между парами во время движения по кругу/

----------

Марина Сухарева (02.02.2018)

----------


## aichka



----------

Марина Сухарева (02.02.2018)

----------


## aichka

Танцы с этого диска универсальные, вне сезона, их можно танцевать на любом празднике, этот- станцевали на новогоднем утреннике  :Tender:

----------

Марина Сухарева (02.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

> *Дорогие друзья!
> 
> Хочу предложить вам  4 ДИСКА с песнями для танцев* 
> 
> 
> *В них собраны танцы для всех возрастов: от младшей- до подготовительной группы.
> Под эти песни детям будет легко танцевать, так как движения в них исполняются ПО ТЕКСТУ, что очень удобно детям.
> Все эти танцы абсолютно УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫ и не привязаны к какому-либо сезону или празднику, и могут быть исполнены на любом занятии, развлечении или утреннике.
> 
> ...


Просто шикарные диски!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Даже не знаю - ЧТО больше нравится - задумки танцев или их песенное, музыкальное воплощение! 

Ни один возраст не остался без внимания! Есть танцы и для малышей, для ребят побольше и для самых старших из дошколят. 
Песни разные - и по используемым атрибутам, и по характеру и жанру, но каждая - заводит, *приглашает к танцу*!!!

Уверена, что песни будут востребованы у музыкальных руководителей, доставят радость детям!

Я со своими ребятами начинаю танцевать НЕМЕДЛЕННО!!!
*
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/COLOR][/SIZE]

----------

aichka (17.02.2019), lenik (16.02.2019), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2019), Парина (17.02.2019)

----------


## буссоница

Если есть на свете ЧУДО- это неповторимое творчество дорогой Аллы !!! Все песни и танцы продуманны до мелочей, вот ,что значит Музыкальный руководитель с Большой буквы!!! Сколько тепла и нежности в каждой песне, легкости и шутливости,это так нравится детям и взрослым! Запоминается  быстро, все просят повторить и исполняют с неподдельным удовольствием ! Весенние праздники пройдут  на "отлично"!!! Спасибо огромное !!!

----------

nezabudka-8s (17.02.2019)

----------


## ЭМПАТИЯ

И платочки, и кубики, и колечки, и султанчики, и цветочки, и дружочки! Все пустятся в пляс! Спасибо, Аллочка!

----------

lenik (19.02.2019), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2019)

----------


## ttanya

> Дорогие девочки! 
> Продолжаю тему танцевальных дисков, которые помогут детям танцевать, внимательно слушая подсказки в текстах песен.
> Здесь вы услышите весёлые парные танцы, но это не просто развлечение, - это танцы, которые отрабатывают в игровой форме как танцевальные движения, так и технику парного танца по кругу; и игровые, образные танцы - под шутливую музыку малышка- сороконожка не сможет удержаться и станцует летку- енку! 
> Ну и, конечно, так необходимые танцы с теми предметами, которые всегда в музыкальном зале под рукой: с колечками, кубиками, платочками, погремушками, султанчиками, цветочками и даже с мыльными пузырями…


_Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! От всей души поздравляю с выходом нового великолепнейшего диска! Вот и еще один восхитительный подарочек от нашей Аллы Анатольевны! Как же здорово! Танцы для всех возрастов! Ну а как любят наши ребятишки танцевать с различными предметами - это и говорить не надо! Полностью согласна с Ириной, что каждая песня танцевального диска  просто заводит и приглашает к танцу!  Диск "Приглашение к танцу" для нас, музыкальных руководителей, просто находка!!! Впрочем,  как и диски "Танцевальная карусель" и "Танцевальные  обучалочки для малышей"!   Учимся танцевать с детками, играя!!! 
АЛЛА АНАТОЛЬЕВНА! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!! СПАСИБО ЗА НЕИССЯКАЕМОЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО!!! СПАСИБО ЗА ТАЛАНТ СОЗДАВАТЬ ТАКИЕ ШЕДЕВРЫ ДЛЯ НАШИХ ДЕТОК!!!_

----------

lenik (19.02.2019), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2019)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Аллочка, дорогая! От души поздравляю с выходом диска "Приглашение к танцу"! Послушала краткий обзор и получила колоссальное удовольствие от услышанного! Изящно, восхитительно, превосходно! Отличная подборка всевозможных танцевальных приёмов и способов вовлечь ребёнка в увлекательный мир танца, начиная с первых лет жизни. Аллочка, у тебя изумительный музыкальный вкус и очень точное понимание того, что нужно малышам и детям дошкольного возраста! И чем особенно ценен этот диск - он универсальный, не привязан к конкретному празднику! А значит, можно использовать на любых занятиях, утренниках и развлечениях! Большое подспорье для музыкальных руководителей!
[IMG]http://s4.******info/3dac96de6803d637fcc72bc4d0603195.gif[/IMG]
В очередной раз рукоплещу твоим шедеврам! Браво!*

----------

lenik (19.02.2019)

----------


## Любовь Ш.

Прослушала диск . Очень понравился , сколько тепла и радости  в этих песнях и музыки ! Мне очень  нравится ваше творчество ,сколько радости оно приносит детям !В каждой песне всё продумано и детям легко двигаться , СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО!

----------

nezabudka-8s (20.02.2019)

----------


## Олюр

> Итак, приглашаю всех к танцу!


Аллочка, поздравляю с новой работой, с замечательными танцевалочками! 
 Пусть они будут востребованными и доставляют радость детям! 
Удачи и вдохновения!

----------

nezabudka-8s (20.02.2019)

----------


## olga kh

> Итак, приглашаю всех к танцу!


*Приглашение хочется принять незамедлительно, Аллочка!)) Только вот как сделать выбор? Такое разнообразие названий, атрибутов, с которыми можно танцевать, самих танцев с разным настроением, характером!.. С чего начать? То ли потанцевать с Сороконожкой, то ли пузыри мыльные запустить?)) Устоять, точно, невозможно, да и надо ли? Если ноги начинают движение, так зачем им "чинить" препятствия?))  Послушала, и захотелось - пошуршать, помахать, постучать, и, конечно же - похлопать и потопать (самые любимые движения)). Аллочка, спасибо за новую возможность удивиться и восхититься тобой и твоими песенными "танцевалочками" (или танцевальными песенками)). Доброй им жизни! Пусть радуют мальчишек и девчонок!!! Пусть звучат, звучат, звучат!..*

----------

nezabudka-8s (20.02.2019), Vitolda (17.03.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Многие танцы из каждого из трех танцевальных дисков Аллы уже были исполнены ребятами разных возрастных групп в моем саду. Уверена, что еще не раз вернусь к ним в своей работе! И постепенно перетанцуем абсолютно все!!!

А сегодня покажу еще один танец из диска *"Приглашение к танцу" *   в исполнении моих ребят из старшей группы. *"Танец с цветочком"*. Ребята старались (каждый в меру своего темперамента), танцевали с большим удовольствием! 

*СПАСИБО за песню и интересную идею танца!!!*

----------

olga kh (16.06.2019), Парина (11.07.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ песни!!! Каждая - яркая картинка, нарисованная словом, мелодией, фонограммой, звуковыми эффектами и даже тембром исполнения! А еще  - разнообразием стилей и жанров! Общий хоровод, веселая полечка, зажигательная латина, нежный вальс, менуэт... У каждой песни свое неповторимое лицо, свой характер! 

Очень люблю, знакомя ребят с твоими песнями, проводить словарную работу: беседовать об образных выражениях, фразеологизмах, объяснять смысл новых для ребят слов, подчеркивать познавательные моменты. А в песнях диска - море возможностей для таких бесед!!!

Послушала - и настроение резко вверх подскочило! а еще мысли заработали - когда и с кем можно ту или иную песню использовать, какую спеть самим (с движениями, естественно, ведь зверята ТАНЦЕВАТЬ хотят), под какую просто потанцевать, где подключить инструменты! 

Замечательно, что в тексте нет указаний на время года! А значит - песни внесезонные и можно обращаться к диску в любое время, весь учебный год! Уже осенью первый раз это и сделаю!!!

*Поздравляю с выходом шикарного диска!!!
СПАСИБО за замечательные песни!!!*

----------

aichka (13.08.2019), Пасетик (08.09.2019), Татьяна Алексеева (12.12.2020)

----------


## ЛВ

*Ах, какая милота! Аллочка, труженица! Спасибо!*

----------

aichka (22.11.2019)

----------


## lar17110

Алла, творческих Вам успехов! :Yes4:

----------

aichka (22.11.2019)

----------


## aichka

*Дорогие друзья!

Хочу предложить вам  4 ДИСКА с песнями для танцев* 


*В них собраны танцы для всех возрастов: от младшей- до подготовительной группы.
Под эти песни детям будет легко танцевать, так как движения в них исполняются ПО ТЕКСТУ, что очень удобно детям.
Все эти танцы абсолютно УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫ и не привязаны к какому-либо сезону или празднику, и могут быть исполнены на любом занятии, развлечении или утреннике.

Эти танцевальные песни не только помогают детям правильно чередовать и выбирать движения, но и в игровой форме учат их правильности исполнения соблюдения расстояний между парами, правильному положению ног и рук в танце.
А инсценирование песен, исполнение ролей в музыкальной игре помогут развитию детского творчества, актерских способностей.*



*КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ДИСКА*




*Краткое прослушивание диска*



*Краткий обзор диска*

 

*Краткий обзор диска**
*
*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*

*Стоимость КАЖДОГО  диска- 1500 рублей.
*

*Оплату можно производить:
- через пополнение карты Сбербанка, номер:  4276 1609 8060 0903;
- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550
или переводом через sms на 900 номер телефона 961 125 9581

Большая просьба: название заказанного диска писать НЕ в смс при оплате, а в письме на мою почту!*

*После сообщения об оплате на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru
*с указанием московского ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес.*

----------


## aichka

Эти танцы зверят универсальны тем, что они ВСЕСЕЗОННЫЕ - их можно танцевать в любое время года :Yes4: ! Мы- танцевали зимой.

Танцы из диска *"Танцевать хотят зверята"*

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (08.10.2020)

----------


## aichka



----------

CUS (22.07.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (08.10.2020)

----------


## aichka

*"Танец с погремушками" / малыши/ Евтодьевой Аллы
Танец из альбома "Приглашение к танцу"*

----------


## aichka

*"Топ-хлоп"/ ср гр/, танец из  авторского диска "Приглашение к танцу"*

----------


## aichka

*"Пятка-носочек, три притопа" - танец из авторского диска "Приглашение к танцу"*

----------


## webnibbana

Спасибо, очень помогло, нашел то что нужны, буду рад видеть своего малыша на таком празднике

----------


## aichka

*"Цыплята" Евтодьевой Аллы / ясли/*
*Танец из сборника "Танцевать хотят зверята"*

----------


## aichka

*"Танец с колечками" из диска "Приглашение к танцу" / ср.гр/*

----------


## aichka

*"Пляска с платочками" / малыши/ из диска "Приглашение к танцу"*

----------


## aichka

*"Танец с кубиками" из сборника "Приглашение к танцу"*

----------


## aichka

*"Потанцуй" ( Танец с друзьями) из сборника "Приглашение к танцу"/средняя группа/*

----------


## aichka

*"Фантазёры" Евтодьевой Аллы из сборника "Танцевальные обучалочки"*
*
Это тоже своеобразная обучалочка:   образно - игровой танец на закрепление навыка сохранения расстояния межу парами. 
Танец может легко вписаться в любой утренник, даже в выпускной- тема фантазеров очень универсальна и обширна!*

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.03.2021)

----------


## aichka

*"Танец с поворотами" из авторского сборника "Приглашение к танцу"*

----------


## aichka

*"Танец ёжиков" из авторского сборника "Танцевать  хотят зверята"*

----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka

*"Котята" из диска "Танцевать  хотят зверята"*

----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka

*"Танец "Пружинка" на утреннике / из танцевального диска "Давайте потанцуем"*
*Танец универсальный- для любого времени года!* :Tender:

----------


## aichka

*"Танец с клубочками" / из диска "Давайте потанцуем!"/*

----------


## aichka

*"Танцуем, играя" - из альбома "Давайте потанцуем!"*

----------


## aichka

*"Полька с поворотами"/ на выпускном утреннике/*
*Огромное спасибо родителям, снимающим своих детей! Благодаря им - и полька, и вальс  - видны общим планом, а не выборочно несколько пар, как снял оператор...*

----------


## aichka

*"Танец с цветочком"* *из диска "Приглашение к танцу"*

----------


## aichka

*"Танец с погремушками" из диска "Давайте потанцуем"*

----------

